# Airbrush Nozzle size?



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm looking into getting an airbrush,still no idea what kind and I still have to wait till I have the money. But one of the main questions I'd like answered, is what size nozzles are best for the 40K hobby.

So example being, what size nozzle is best for undercoating/basecoating infantry and vehicles. What nozzles are better for finer work such as clothing etc.

Any help would be appreciated.

Bonus question: What's the benefit of using a double action over a single action?


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Most nozzles can do a range of sizes or line or dot, but just note in our climate you can have real trouble with anything under .3 . It just clogs so quick !


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks for the advice Mags. Dam Australian climate.....


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Dual vs Single;
Single action you set the needle before spraying so you do not have control of paint flow while spraying. 
Pro: consistent spray pattern, lower learning curve. 
Con: unable to adjust spray pattern on the go, time consuming to change the spray pattern. 

Double action you control the air and paint flow. 
Pro: more control, able to adjust paint flow om the fly, better for detail work, easier to clear blockages and tip dry
Con: higher learning curve, more coordination needed, less consistent (can be solved with a needle stop) 

Smaller needles is better for detail but more issues with paint flow. For details stay smaller then .2mm.

Larger needles is better for basing and medium details. Metallic and pearls are difficult under .4mm to .5mm sized tips.

I highly recommend an airbrush with Teflon seals. When in doubt call or ask here. 

I highly recommend gravity over siphon. 

What's your airbrush (not compressor) budget?


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

I would rather not spend much more than $100 (AUS).

Thanks for the pros and cons for both. And from what I've read gravity is better than siphon, so I will defiantly be getting one of them.

So would you recommend the single action or double? I'm thinking double action so I don't have to buy another one down the line.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I own 4 airbrushes:
Harder and Steenbeck Infinity: dual action, gravity feed, professional grade. 
DeVilbiss DAGR: dual action, gravity feed, professional grade. 
Iwata NEO: dual action, siphon feed, mid grade
Master G44: dual action, gravity feed, cheap grade. 

I would recommend getting a Badger, Iwata, or Paasche Talon. 

Look around and post your choices.


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

Here are a list of the ones I can get easily and match the double action and gravity fed.

(Going from cheapest to most expensive.)
http://runway13.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_17_19&products_id=24

http://runway13.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_17_19&products_id=26

http://runway13.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_17_19&products_id=28

http://runway13.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_17_19&products_id=98

http://runway13.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_17_19&products_id=97


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Have a few days before you buy?


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

I've got plenty of time. I need to wait until I start work again, so I've got a few weeks.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Researching on some airbrushing forums I hang out on. My kneejerk reaction is those are cheap Chinese models.


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

well they are the ones the closest hobby shop gets in. and they've been open for well over 60 years. So I wouldn't think they would be getting the cheap ones.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Still researching. Trying to get a hold of Wiggles, a very prominent Aussie airbrusher.


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

Alright, thanks for all the help you're providing


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

When I am not being an asshole I try to be helpful.


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

Any luck Djinn?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

No but I have been busy. Have you tried calling the company? I can give you a list of questions to ask.


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

I haven't yet, but if you could give a list of questions either here or in a private message that would be great. I will call them when I have some cash to spend. Also, do you need specific types of paints?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Where was the brush made, what are the seals made off, are replacement parts easy to order, is there any special coating on the brushs insides. 

Also if you order this I recommend ordering two extra needles. You will screw the first one up quick, speaking from experience. Speaking of which, time for a needle order...


----------

